# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Tolkeinesque mountain brushes for Photoshop and Gimp

## the-golem

While I was google-hopping today, I ran across a photoshop tute website that offers a download of some tolkienesque mountain brushes.

I found them on BestPhotoshopTutorials.net

However, the actual brushes come from a deviantArt page, which offers those same brushes, and an expansion pack.

There is a also GIMP conversion (which contains both sets), and is approved by the author/artist, found right here.

Edit: I should add that these brushes are free to use, according the the artist/creator.

----------


## Rythal

I think that this might be better off in the mapping elements section, though I could be wrong.

Nice found in any case.

----------


## Steel General

*** Moved to Mapping Elements Forum ***

----------

